# problems installing mrtg



## chamba (Oct 29, 2009)

hi folks,

I'm heaving a similar error message like one posted here in this forum but for my case the p5-SNMP_Session is installed. Here is my error message.

```
[root@foca /usr/ports/net-mgmt/mrtg]# cfgmaker --global 'WorkDir: /usr/local/www/data-dist/mrtg' --global 'Options[_]: growright,unknaszero' 
--output /usr/local/www/data-dist/mrtg.cfg dumburk@localhost
Can't locate SNMP_util.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/bin/../lib/mrtg2 /usr/local/bin /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN /usr/local
/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9 .) at 
/usr/local/bin/cfgmaker line 105.
[root@foca /usr/ports/net-mgmt/mrtg]#
```

cheers/


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2009)

You're probably missing net-mgmt/p5-Net-SNMP.


----------

